# Penn Fierce 2 6000 or 8000?



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

New to the site and have spent the last week or so researching past threads and have gained a ton of insight. Thanks to all.

I am a recreational surf fisherman at best. Usually visit twice a year from DFW to try and catch bulls, shark, black drum, or whatever the surf decides to allow us to catch. I don't want to spend very much money but want to do better than the Shakespeare 7ft combo package I bought at Dick's! After researching I have it narrowed down to the Penn Fierce 2 in either 6000 or 8000. I would love your thoughts on which one would be adequate for my type of fishing. I am also looking at the Penn Prevail 12ft. rod as this seems to be the favorite size based on previous forum posts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Get a saltwater rated reel, I think those Penns are and I would go for a nine to twelve foot 2 piece rod. The nine footer will be easier to cast and still get out there and it will also be better to fight a fish on (you have more control). Take a look at the St Croix rods, they are really not that expensive and really nice and I believe a little lighter. I have one and like it a lot. http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...FRL8spb3FU_Oir4Hn7rmDwQlBLmhBTperAaAinX8P8HAQ


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A fierce isn't gonna hold up long in the surf. Step up to a Battle II or a Conflict, either can be had for $100 or less online. I use the 6000 size because is is easier to handle, but a 8000 is fine to . Fill it with 30# mono and your good to go.Stick with 12' rods, brand doesn't mater but action does. Find one with a heavy action rated between 40# and 60# line. I have several prevails and they work great for the price.


----------



## Rustynail11 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have both the 6000 and 8000 and both work great. The 6000 is on a 9ft rod and the 8000 is on a 12ft rod. You can't go wrong with either reel. I also have a Battle II and it is a better reel for not a lot more money.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Sounds like the Battle 2 is worth the extra money. The 6000 specs shows up to 25# mono. Any issues with putting 30# mono on that reel and having enough line? I figure between wading and casting I have maybe 100 yards out so would another 100 yards be enough? I also have 2 9ft. rods with cheap reels on them so maybe I buy a 6000 and 8000 and a 12ft prevail and I have two decent set ups.


----------



## CarDude94 (Jun 17, 2016)

Battle II 6000 on Amazon $83.33. I just picked up another one. I really like mine.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Cardude, what type of line do you run on it? What size rod?


----------



## CarDude94 (Jun 17, 2016)

I run 30lb or 40lb power pro with #100 yards of 30lb or 40lb mono top shot. I'm still a rookie. I just use the braid so it holds more line. I tie the lines together with the alberto knot. I know you can use all mono if you want to as well. The mono is important. The braid will break fast if it rubs against the sand. I know a lot of people just use mono, it's way cheaper.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Step up to a Battle II or a Conflict, either can be had for $100 or less online


X2!

I have 4 Penn Battles in various sizes to include the 6000 as mentioned earlier. Good reels for the money. I also have one Fierce and as stated they do not a very long shelf life in the surf. Still use it but looking to replace it soon with another Battle...


----------

